# Form 14653



## Amerikiwi21 (Mar 20, 2021)

Help!
No matter what updating I do to my programs, or which device I attempt to use (computer, iPad, phone, partners’...) I can’t open Form 14653. Continually run into ‘Please Wait... If this message is not eventually replace by proper documents....’
As I know it’s one heck of an important piece in filing, can anyone help me out here? Is it possible to send it as an attachment....?
Thank you!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I seem to recall helping someone in the past with either this form or one with the same problem...

Follow these steps

Follow this link the the IRS Forms page - I have done the search for you...






Forms and Pubs Index Search | Internal Revenue Service







www.irs.gov





Right mouse click on the form and select "save link as" and save it to your desktop. (might not be called save link as -- depends on your browser)

Open the file from your desktop

If this does not work, then open your pdf reader of choice (for example Acrobat Reader) and then open the file from within the program instead of double clicking to open.

And if that doesn't work PM me with an email address - I created a "fixed" version of the form which is probably still in my sent mail or recycle bin.

I believe the root cause has to do with the fact that the structure of the PDF itself is such that it cannot be displayed in a browser, and modern browsers try to be "helpful".


----------



## Anne-Marie.Mtl (May 6, 2021)

I'm having the same problem as the initial poster. Sadly when trying to send you a private message, the Forum is preventing me from including my email, and I seem to have "reached my message limit"?? 

If you can help me at all, I would very much appreciate it! I've looked online for other places from which to download this form, to no avail. (Form 14653)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What many online forums refer to as a "private message" is called a "Conversation" here on this forum software. If you click on your avatar/icon in the upper right corner of the page, you'll get a drop down menu where one of the options is "Conversation." That function will allow you to send a private message to a forum member.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

With only 1 post probably don't have access to messaging / conversation yet.

The issue is that the pdf has some advanced form features in it and browsers cannot read the pdf file correct as a result.

The instructions above should work so long as you have a pdf reader. 

I will send you more information by PM.While you may not be able to contact me, I should be able to contact you.


----------

